# frostilla bottle



## welddigger (Jun 27, 2006)

just looking for info on this one mold seam runs over the top,so it's machine made the side i didn't get a pic of is embossed ELMIRA N.Y. U S A


----------



## welddigger (Jun 27, 2006)

another


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Jun 27, 2006)

Hi Welddiigger,

 Think FROSTILLA was a hand lotion of skin cream type lotion.

 Cliff


----------



## madman (Jun 28, 2006)

hey wd, it probably has the owens, or ill mark on the base, machine made probably 20s ive found a few, couple different versions in machine made common but... were else you gonna find it but in a dump ebay yes?!! but its not like digging it from the ground  mike


----------

